# M6 To Dover



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

HI all, im driving MH from Liverpool to Dover on route from Ireland to France in July. Ive driven the route several times but wonder if there is any benefit from going round the M25 anticlockwise (when coming from North), or is it possible even. Ive towed a caravan to dover a few times from Ireland but remember getting badly delayed (3 hours once) at the Dartford crossing of thereabouts and am curious if there is a way ov avoiding. We will be going down in the late evening midweek in early July (about 10-11pm by the time we get hear M25). On way back we are travelling mid-day on a Sunday 5th Aug. ANy tips welcome.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Do the drive on a Sunday, always go anti-clockwise, Do this on a Regular basis (4x a year), no hold ups to report.

tony


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

As Gemmy says - and use the M40.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M6*

go m6-m5 south m42 m40 south then m25 towards heathrow pick up m26 then m20 i do it all the time in the truck and mh


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm in Liverpool and do this run quite often. I always go the M6, M1, M25 Dartford etc and have never had any long delays at Dartford.
Taking the M40 you run the risk of delays at Oxford and later at the M25/M4 heathrow junctions.
However mileage wise I'm not sure there much in it (perhaps the M40 is 20 miles longer to Dover) so it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Travelling down at the time of day that you are you should have no problems either way on the M25 unless there has been an incident. Similarly coming back on a Sunday you should be fine although the traffic may be a little bit heavier.
Taking the M6, M42, M40 and M25 via Heathrow is 10 miles longer than M1 and M25 Dartford Crossing. However I always think that the M40 is far preferable to the M1 and so that would be my choice.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

All 3 of my sat navs suggest anti clockwise also the m40 is quieter.

tony


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
To avoid the M40/M4/M25 junction and the M25 passing Heathrow it is possible to turn off the M40, head south on the A34 to the M4. Then the M4 west. At Reading (east) take the A329(M) and follow it south to Bracknell, then Bagshot and join the M3 north to the M25. I agree with others about the M42/M40 the pain with the above can be the A34 between Abingdon and M4.
Mind you there must be so many ways to cut corners and avoid possible troublespots, some of which will have been totally clear.
Safe journey.
p-c


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

At the time you are traveling, unless there is a major incident which could be on ant route, you should have no traffic delays.
The M6 M1 M325 & M20 is 20 miles shorter than M6 M42 M40 M25 & M20. If you opt for the M6 M5 M42 M40 option this adds another 18 miles.

I would use M1 at this time of night unless there are any known problems>


----------



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks to all these replies, good advice.


----------

